# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (19 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## comatron (20 Sep. 2016)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Wer sollte das besser wissen als der Schöpfer ?


----------



## serachs (20 Sep. 2016)

Haha wie geil!


----------

